# NAD! Dr Z maz 18 jr nr



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, new to me! I got it off of Pete (faracaster), thanks man.

I recieved this the yesterday before I had to head to work, that was a tough one to go in for!
Today I had the chance to take it for a ride, shaweet!

I went from an Egnater Rebel 20 to this and it is a definite upgrade, to say the least.
I also have a Fender Twin that hasn't saw much action since I used to gig.

Anyone have any experience with the Z best 2x10 cab?
I like the idea of a convertible cab, open or closed back.
What I'm wondering about is the Z speakers. 
If they are anything like the amps it should be good to go,
the only problem I can see is that the Celestion blues are only available in 12".
This would have been a possible upgrade. 
Scumbacks make a 10' Scumnico, would that be along the same vein as the blue?

Please inform me of your experiences with the speakers I have mentioned or other suggestions that you may have, thanks.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Whew, lots o questions! 

First of all, congrats, this is a great amp. Three initial bits of advice, its better with fresh EL84's, change ever 30-50 hours, play loud for best effect, and, finally, its bright, don't be afraid of the cut control. I used to run mine around 9-12 oclock depending on the guitar.

For speakers, a blue will work, but you can blow it with heavy distortion, or fuzz pedals, so better two blues or celestion Gold. I used the Gold for mine, in a 1-12 combo and it was stellar. If you want more of the alnico sound in a 10", a Weber silver and BLue alnico will do the trick nicely. I have a pair (8 ohm) if you need them, but no boxes, so it would be safer if you're local. The Z10's are also excellent, i have them in my Ghia combo and really like them. A bit punchier and less compressed than the alnicos and for me a good match with the Maz 18.

As far as cab, the z best is a closed back ported 212, but the 210 convertible would be superb, I have one of Z's 210 convertible cabs, but always run it open back. Nice build quality and good low end. And the stock Z speakers are excellent to my ear.

The other change that i really liked in my Maz was a 5V4 rectifier, smoother and slightly more compressed, very sweet


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input zdogma!

As far as the tubes go, Pete said that there are only a few hours on these tubes as he used his favorite NOS tubes in the amp.
I'm running the treble and cut around 12. Yes, a touch bright, but better that than too dark in my books.

I think that I'll look into a 2x10 Z cab. I like the convertible cab. I have a 1x12 Traynor with a greenback and run the cab with the back open.

I'll check into the rectifier tube.

Thanks!


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on the '18. Great amp. Lotsa possibilities in terms of tones. 

Have a lil' bit of play time on various Z Amps. And, am a big fan of the 210 cab - especially with Z-28 and Galaxie. I've had my 210 for about 5 years - older style rectangle with open back. I like the projection and focus of the 10s, and sometimes pair it up with a 112 Z cab for a mini stack. The 210 convertible is a good way to go, let's ya further increase the sound possibilities. Also dig the Zbest 212, however, a lil' bit stronger than my house (and neighbours) .... 

Lookin' forward to your future posts.

cheers always

Joel


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, the input is appreciated.

The more I play this amp, the more I like it! The honeymoon may never end!
I've been playing the amp through two 1x12s piggy backed, a Traynor with a greenback and an Egnater cab with a classic lead 80.
The amp sounds huge through these two cabs. Running the Traynor open back.

The Z cab is still top of the list, although I've found these cabs, any experience with these?
www.voltageamps.ca/Voltage_Guitar_Cabinets/Voltage_-_home.html
2x10 not available in convertible cab, 2x12 is a possibility. I think that they may build what you want.

I've checked on the Saxon cabs, closer to me, less to ship but limited choices.

I think that I'll settle on the cabs I'm using for now until the postal dispute is over.
Is it even possible to ship a cab through USPS/CP? May be too heavy.
The "brokerage fee" at the border with the couriers is a real crock imo.

"Z" ya later!


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new amp Sulphur.

To say that it's a definate upgrade from the Egnater I think it's still an understatement!! 

I've been playing my Maz 18Nr through the Doc's convertible 2x10 cab for a year and half now and I really, really like it. It is however a very loud cab as the speakers are a) rated @ 70watts, b) wired to give you a total 140watts and most importantly c) have a real high efficiency rating of over 100dB. That is quite aways different than the Gold and Blue. 

Preamp, Phase Inverter and PowerTube choices will have a real impact on how the Maz will sound. One of its many great qualities IMHO. Some amps have just a flat response. 

Which guitars have you played through the amp so far? I solely play a CS Deluxe Strat and I don't find the amp bright at all. Again, tube choices is key. I have two NOS Mullard YellowShield BVA in V1 and V2 and TAD SRTs in the power section. The warmth from this amp paired with the Doc's 2x10 is heavenly to me.

As for shipping - where are you located exactly? 


Joel - nice to see ya on here as well !

Cheers
Ben


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

We have to start a Dr Z club! 
Or Dr Zed, the Canadian chapter!

Thanks for the tube info Ben, where do you source your tube from?

So far, I've played a Tele with Fralin blues specials and a spalted maple Tele with SDs, pearly gates and a 59 in the neck.
Everything has sounded great so far. My PRS is up next, that's my #1. 
I do find the amp a touch bright, nothing the cut can't handle though.

I'm in Sudbury, northern ON.

I've ordered plenty of stuff through Mississauga L&M. 
They deal with Dr Z, though they don't list any amps or cabs on their site, just the attenuators.
I'm sure that I can order the cab through them.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

sulphur said:


> _*We have to start a Dr Z club!
> Or Dr Zed, the Canadian chapter!
> *_
> Thanks for the tube info Ben, where do you source your tube from?
> ...


Canadian chapter of the Dr Z club? Yup 

L&M Mississauga is where I order all my Z amps and cabs .... give Pat or Andrew a call and they'll make sure it's all good.

cheers always,

Joel
_p.s. check out the Z forum if'n ya got the time ... great place, right Ben?_


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I've dealt a few times with Andrew, good guy, treated me well.

Just joined the Z forum!

Thanks guys, 

Jock


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, Joel and i have been Z guys for years. Between the two of us we've probably owned just about every Z amp. But right now I'm down to just 2, Ghia and Route 66.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, Joel and i have been Z guys for years. Between the two of us we've probably owned just about every Z amp. But right now I'm down to just 2, Ghia and Route 66.


lol ... not quite, aint never had a Delta 88, Mini Z or Prescription cross my path ... yet 

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

jmb2 said:


> lol ... not quite, aint never had a Delta 88, Mini Z or Prescription cross my path ... yet
> 
> cheers always,
> 
> Joel


So you tried the Z-Wreck then? How did you like it?


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

bcmatt said:


> So you tried the Z-Wreck then? How did you like it?


Z-Wreck is phenomenal. More amp than I am a player. Addicting. Dig it on the 'Comfort' setting. Tried it with ES-339 straight in. No fx.

Notes seemed to bloom and grow. Definitely on my lust-list at this point in life. 

cheers always,

Joel


----------

